# USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator



## darknitro (22. Juli 2015)

*USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator*

Hallo,

Folgendes Problem, bzw folgender Denkansatz:

Ich benötige für meinen Laptop eine Zusatzkühlung.

Ich habe auch eine, welche allerdings ziemlich für'n Argen ist.
Ich wollte diese dann mittels anderer Lüfter verbessern, also die Lüfter direkt unter die Belüftungsschlitze anbringen, nur ist mir beim anschließen aufgefallen das die vom USB-Port gelieferten 5 V nicht ausreichend sind um einen brauchbaren Luftzug zu erzeugen.

Nunzu meiner eigentlichen Frage.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die vorhandenen 5 V zu transformieren das ich z.b. auf 9 V oder gar 12 V komme?


Zusatzstromversorgung will ich eigentlich umgehen.

Grüße
Michi


----------



## Saguya (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator*

Kauf dir eher sowas einfach, http://www.amazon.de/s/ref=nb_sb_no...search-alias=aps&field-keywords=LAPTOP+KÜHLER als am Laptop rum zu bastel...


----------



## Stueppi (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator*

Es geht bei den Kühlpads nicht nur darum einen Luftstrom zu erzeugen, sondern auch darum die Oberfläche, auf die der Laptop stehen soll (der Kühler) abkühlt damit der Laptop sich nicht mehr selbst aufheizt und wenn der Kühler aus Alu ist, wirkt das ganze auch leicht wärmeableitend.


----------



## Superwip (22. Juli 2015)

*AW: USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator*

Was genau stellst du dir vor Stueppi?!

Prinzipiell ist es heutzutage natürlich möglich 5V auf 12V zu "transformieren", man braucht dafür nur einen passenden integrierten DCC Wandler. Allerdings halte ich einen Selbstbau in diesem Fall grundsätzlich nicht für sinnvoll.


----------



## Icephoen1x (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator*

DC-DC Step Up Power Apply 3V-32V to 5V-35V XL6009: Amazon.de: Elektronik den benutze ich um meine pc lüfter an einer powerbank zu betreiben. Du musst aber löten können und ein multimeter haben um die spannung zu messen die du einstellst. Evt. Empfielt es sich auch bei der ersten inbetriebname lieber ein strombegrenztes netzteil zu verwenden, falls was schief geht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: scheinbar ist die bildvorschau aufm kopf, das bild an sich aber richtig rum O.o


----------



## Stueppi (23. Juli 2015)

*AW: USB Spannung erhöhen / Transformator*



Superwip schrieb:


> Was genau stellst du dir vor Stueppi?!
> 
> Prinzipiell ist es heutzutage natürlich möglich 5V auf 12V zu "transformieren", man braucht dafür nur einen passenden integrierten DCC Wandler. Allerdings halte ich einen Selbstbau in diesem Fall grundsätzlich nicht für sinnvoll.



Ich stell mir garnix vor o.O
So funktioniert mein Kühlpad und braucht keine höhere Drehzahl. Da ganze Teil ist aus Aluminium.
Besser als ein Kühlpad ist immer noch aufschrauben, Kühler sauber machen und Wärmeleit Paste wechseln. Hat bei meinem Lappi damals den unterschied zwischen runter takten wegen hitze und takt halten und unter 70° bleiben gemacht (95° war Schutzgrenze).


----------

